# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > Islamic Forum >  Hotmail account hacked

## *charisma*

My hotmail account has been hacked, how can I recover it without knowing the answer to the secret question. I've contacted them but still waiting for a reply, what are the chances I'll get the account back.

----------


## عاشقة الاردن1

انا عندي هموتميل بس ما بعرف كيف

----------

